# How to draw up contracts



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

I hate to ask this, but after spending numerous hours doing searches regarding contracts, I feel I must. I am looking for sample contracts for my business. I have checked out www.sima.com. However, I just dropped 5 grand on my plow and accessories. I dont have the extra money yet to join, although I realize that I must. I have noticed on numerous posts that some members will fax copies of their contracts to new members. I was hoping that someone would be willing to do that for me. My fax number is 806-498-3698. Any help would be apprciative. I remember doing a search a few months ago where I was able to locate 2 or 3 contracts on the site that were very informative. However, I cannot finf them again. I have purchased Chuck Smith's book "The Snowplow Handbook" It is EXTREMELY helpful, as I am getting numerous ideas. Contracts and bidding proposals are the last thing that I need help with. Thanks in advance. I am now praying for snow, so I can use my rig!!!!


----------



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

*thanks anyway*

I did a more extensive search and I located some contracts that were 2-3 years old. I will review these and draw up my contract accordingly. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey, pjl400, welcome to plowsite. You beat us all to the punch . Usually, the first response to a question like yours is "do a search". I hope you found what you were looking for. If you have any questions, no matter how simple they seem, please ask. There are a lot of great people here that love to help. That is why we are all here.

Good luck


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree with Chris, he and I just got done discussing this very thing, e-mail me your rough draft of your contract to [email protected] and I can help you with it. I paid an attorney to do mine, as I'm in the same boat as far as payup goes. We all have bills to pay that's why contracts are not published all over. With that said, I would be more than happy to look at yours and give a few pointers.

best of luck my friend


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

*template*

i just purchased a business and am starting over with new contracts does anyone have a sample template i could check out you can erase all your private info. If not i will continue searching.

thanks

Bryant


----------

